# guppy females



## guppygirl2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 7 female guppies with three male guppies in a 29 gallon tank.
They are all gravid females but 2 of them seem to be 2x the size of the other ones, why is this?
Second of all, the red rainbow guppy and the assorted female have what seems to be bites out of their tale, is this related to aggressive mating?stress?or disease?


----------

